# Sportsman 570 Mud Machine



## Flex_2611 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey everyone,


I have a 2018 sportsman 570 and have decided I want to turn her into a mud machine. 

I need advice on lots of things ??


So i was thinking:

Gorilla silverback tires

Highlifter 1.5-2” lift 

Polaris 3,500 lb winch 

Some kind of clutch kit. Need advice on which one.

Elka stage 2 suspension 

SYA warrior riser snorkel kit 
(https://www.extremesnorkels.com/pro...an-450-570-14-18-sya-warrior-snorkel-kit.html)

HMF titan exaust - I’m guessing I will need to get a fuel programmer aswell for this.



Yeah so these are my thoughts so far and any suggestions are welcome. 

Cheers,


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a big fan of anything less then a 750 in the mud but yeah..everything except the Elkas go for. No mud machine really needs Elkas. Don't forget to seal all electrical connections.


----------



## Flex_2611 (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah thanks for the reply bro.

You do see plenty of bikes under that 750 benchmark your talking about. I’m sure you know but can a.m. makes the xmr 570s, what do you think of those ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Flex_2611 said:


> Yeah thanks for the reply bro.
> 
> You do see plenty of bikes under that 750 benchmark your talking about. I’m sure you know but can a.m. makes the xmr 570s, what do you think of those ?


 The C/A 570 Xmrs are also geared differently for that application. You can also do a lot with clutching for yours or look into the portals..depends on how much and how deep you plan to go with this I think. No matter what, you won't be doing this kind of stuff but it cam be much more capable in the mud then it is right now.



Vimeo / 403 Forbidden


Or what these guys do or get into.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGBGZvVx7KSee6m8WPT2Q9w/videos


----------



## Flex_2611 (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah it takes a big bike to do that sort of stuff aye.

Honestly I’m not going to be doing stuff as extreme as that, I just want a capable enough mud machine for now and maybe I’ll get into that sort of stuff or maybe I won’t.

Another couple of things though, Am I going to lose much power with the silverbacks on even with a clutch kit? 
And are 28” outlaws a better option ?
Also just confirming that I will need a clutch kit to turn these tires ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Flex_2611 said:


> Yeah it takes a big bike to do that sort of stuff aye.
> 
> Honestly I’m not going to be doing stuff as extreme as that, I just want a capable enough mud machine for now and maybe I’ll get into that sort of stuff or maybe I won’t.
> 
> ...


Honestly it's a coin-toss between the Backs and OLs. Both are great mud tires and both are going to kill your power about the same and yes, you will need a clutch kit or at least some springs for sure.


----------



## Flex_2611 (Apr 16, 2018)

Alright thanks bro.


----------

